# Yamaha 50 - Native 17 Prop



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

I just bought a 2005 Yamaha 50 two stroke for my Native 17. Does anyone have any recommendations as far as pitch and diameter? My boat is light - tiller setup w/ a trolling motor and two batteries. Any help is appreciated. I would rather have top end speed over hole shot, I do not have to get on plane in shallow areas very often.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2013)

www.propgods.com


Talk with Ken


----------

